# NRX - Noronex Limited



## System (6 September 2017)

Lustrum Minerals Limited is a mining exploration company whose primary exploration focus will be on coal in the Bowen Basin in Queensland.

It is anticipated that LRM will list on the ASX during October 2017.

http://www.lustrumminerals.com.au


----------



## System (12 November 2020)

On November 12th, 2020, Lustrum Minerals Limited (LRM) changed its name and ASX code to Noronex Limited (NRX).


----------



## greggles (23 August 2022)

The NRX share price is up 25% today on high volume. In its response to an ASX Price Query the company said that it not aware of any reason for the share price increase but nonetheless offered the following lengthy explanation:



> The Company notes that there has recently been substantial news and activity regarding the Kalahari Copper Belt (KCB) where Noronex currently controls 5,600km2 of highly prospective ground in Namibia. The KCB is a known but relatively underexplored sedimentary copper belt spanning 1,000km from central Namibia into Northern Botswana.
> 
> The news has included recent exploration updates1 provided by Cobre Resources Ltd (ASX:CBE) on its Ngami Cu prospect on the KCB in Botswana during July and August 2022 and recent updates2 by Sandfire Resources Ltd (ASX:SFR) on the proposed commencement of mining in 2023 at its Motheo copper mine in Botswana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 December 2022)

And up 40%+ today ... Hat tip @barney 

I wonder what the story is? (On mobile so it's clumsy ...over to others?)*


----------



## barney (5 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And up 40%+ today ... Hat tip @barney




Definitely no hat tip required/deserved on my behalf @Dona Ferentes , but I thank you for the thought.

NRX hit the "Top Stocks" today ...

In my humble opinion, where the (*any)* advantage comes from in finding these rogue movers, is often the price action leading up to the move

I have no blue print on any of these types of moves ( I do think there are often 'early' tell-tale signs, but invariably only a percentage of those are reliable.

I'm not going to comment on this one because I wasnt watching it, and therefore missed it like the majority of punters.

However the preceding recent Volume/Price action before todays spike is worth some research

Its nearly always in the Volume!

The daily bar on the *27th October* particularly!!

ps Whether it has further legs I have no idea!!


----------

